# Trivia 8/13



## luckytrim (Aug 13, 2018)

trivia 8/13
DID YOU KNOW...
In May of 2017 it was revealed that Willem-Alexander, the King  of The
Netherlands, had secretly been a pilot for KLM airlines for 21  years.


1.  Where will you find "Green Boots Cave", named for the  footwear on a
preserved corpse there?
2.  In which classic novel does the protagonist visit the  fictional country
of Brobdingnag?
  a. - Journey to the Center of the Earth
  b. - The Hobbit
  c. - Travels With Charlie
  d. - Gulliver's Travels
3. National Basketball Association star Kareem Abdul-Jabbar  was born with 
what name?
4. What is the name of both the capital city of Oman and of an  ancient 
variety of grape primarily used to make dessert  wines?
5. Which planetary body was the first one to be predicted  mathematically 
before being found by telescope?
6. Who was Johnny Carson's sidekick on the Tonight  Show?
7. What Chinese uprising was named after the Westernized  shorthand of the 
main insurgent group "The Righteous Harmonious  Fists"?
8. Which of the following characters was in the 1939 film "The  Wizard of Oz" 
but not in the original L.Frank Baum novel the movie was based  on?
  a. - Elmira Gulch
  b. - Aunt Em
  c. - Toto
  d. - The Scarecrow

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Bank Robber John Dillinger played professional  baseball.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Near the top of Mount Everest
2. - d
3.  Lewis Alcindor
4. Muscat
5. Neptune
6. Ed McMahon
7. The Boxer rebellion
8. - a

TRUTH !!
Everyone has heard of the infamous bank robber John Dillinger  – his jaunty
Clark Gable mustache, daring escapes from jail, the “Lady in  Red” turning
him in to the G-Men, his death in a hail of bullets outside  the Biograph
Theatre in Chicago – he’s one of those bad guys that are  uniquely American,
totally ruthless and misguided, but so easy to find yourself  rooting for. It’s
a dangerous thing, pulling for the bad guy, but boy, does it  ever make a
crook like Dillinger more interesting when you find out he was  a crack
ballplayer in his youth and how the game actually had a big  role in turning
him down the path that led to his bloody demise outside the  Biograph Theatre
at the age of 31.

Like most red-blooded American boys of the time, young John  Dillinger was an
avid fan of the national pastime. He followed the Chicago Cubs  and in
between bullying smaller kids, petty thievery and  hard-partying, Dillinger
played baseball. His quick speed on his local Indiana sandlots  earned him
the nickname “The Jackrabbit”. After too many run-ins with the  local police,
Dillinger enlisted in the U.S. Navy in 1922 but deserted after  a few months.
He slinked home to his father’s house in Martinsville, Indiana  and married a
16 year-old girl named Beryl.

Trying to get his life back on track, Dillinger tried his hand  at a few
different types of jobs but failed miserably. His marriage to  teenage Beryl
also started falling apart as well. The only success he seemed  to have was
on the baseball diamond. His skills were such that local teams  paid him to
play ball for them and throughout the summer of 1924 the  cash-for-play kept
he and his young wife afloat. Dillinger’s steady team was the  Martinsville
Athletics. He was their star shortstop and his team-high  batting average
earned him a $25 award from the local Old Hickory Furniture  Company. Behind
the hitting of Johnny Dillinger, the Athletics took the 1924  league
championship.


----------

